# Amazing antique pattern library with many many free pdf files



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't think this has been posted before.

http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/catalog.htm#AUTH_P


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

Amazing!!!
These are really treaasures. Thank you for the link.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you for this invaluable reference!

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

That is a great site. It will take a long time to be able to read through the ones you might want to use. Book Marked for later. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow
Thanks for the link
: )


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Amazing resource! You could say overwhelming! I don't know where to start. Thank you. Thank you, MargoN,


----------



## Lerwin (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you very much for this post!! :thumbup:


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow!! Thank you!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. What a wonderful site.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you. I've saved it for later when I have time to browse properly.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW! Thanks for posting. I printed off a Red Cross pattern for mittens and knit them up just to see what it would be like to knit "like in the old days". I think I see a few fun projects here. Thanks!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I'll delve into it later. It looks very interesting.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

This site is a treasure....thank you!!!...
julie


----------



## daboukari (Feb 21, 2013)

Excellent website. Thank you!! Here is an antique pattern library for knitting with beads. Enjoy!

http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/beading.htm


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! I have always wanted to make all my Christmas presents from historic patterns like these! Maybe this year! Thanks for this great link.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

This is wonderful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

WoW! Thanks!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

this site is just too wonderful... many many thanks for the fantastic site of antique handiwork... it will take some days to look them all over


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you for this wonderful resource!!! I can't wait until I have time to really look it over


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Great site..Thanks for posting..


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

There are lots of crochet and cross stitch but difficult to find just the knitting books. No way to separate them.
Great link for crocheters.


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

WOW!  :-D :thumbup:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for that, some amazing patterns :thumbup:


----------



## Eileen Iona (Mar 20, 2012)

i have downloaded all of these patiently and over time but seriously wouldn't knit - they are in some cases more amusing to read - one very old pattern will tell you that buttons should be placed at the top shoulders of a baby vest thereby making the little life less miserable in the hands of his impatient nurse (amusing) and another suggests if speed be the desirability one could knit straight rows although a fancy stitch is far prettier (more amusing) you'll either end up chuckling over them or get a headache trying follow the instructions and the needles and wool are all different today - columbia minerva pattern books circa 1910 on american library.org are even more pretty to see because they have photos for the patterns


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice link. Enjoyed looking through it.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

This is awesome! Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the Link
It is awesome!!!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> There are lots of crochet and cross stitch but difficult to find just the knitting books. No way to separate them.
> Great link for crocheters.


SwampCatNana, scroll to the top of the page, and about a third of the way down is a red button "Technique". Click on that and it sorts everything by technique. Beading, knitting, lace, tatting, there's a bunch of everything there.

My problem is I can't get the pdf's to open. Maybe from my home computer it'll be a different story.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW.... what a wonderful site thank you so much for sharing.I love Lace shawls.


----------

